# Channel Cat Question



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We're going fishing for channels tomorrow and we're going to use some shrimp. I was wondering : Do you guys leave your shrimp out and let it get ripe, or do you just use fresh shrimp ?? 
Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I personally just use fresh shrimp. Tried it both ways and fresh seemed better for me.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’ve used frozen raw shrimp right out of the bag before and been successful.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Went to the Maumee for a few hours while the kids were in school. Got about 15 and missed some once we got on the right side of the river. Got 'em on raw shrimp.


----------

